# Wildlife carers feeling the strain!



## Jay84 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i just recieved a frantic phone call from my sister. Her dogs have attacked a ringtail possum leaving it dead, one little baby with fatal wounds and another very lucky untouched baby. I contacted the local wildlife carer and we have just dropped it off so fingers crossed it will be ok. 

While we were at the carers house it was mentioned how busy this time of year is for carers with the influx of young orphaned wildlife. Having only casual hours at work at the moment i have offered to help in the rearing and caring of the wildlife by donating my time at the carers house.

I think all of us who have spare time should consider doing something to help, whether it be knitting pouches or blankets, to knocking up a couple of nest boxes and donating them, every little will help.

Lets try and help where we can.

Jay


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 12, 2009)

the only thing i could do is knock up a few nest boxes but i have no idea on the size to make them or what type of wood?????. how old do you have to be to become a carer?? and how do u go about it ???


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just search wildlife carers in google. from there you will be able to find the carers association nearest to you. I dont think you'd be able to become a wildlife carer at 13 as it is a very time consuming role. With your school commitments you wouldnt be able to feed every 2 - 3 hours around the clock...... but just because you cant be a carer doesnt mean you cant help!

knocking up nest boxes would be great! on the carers association websites they have the required dimensions of the different species, whether it be possums, gliders or birds. Alternatively you can become a member and donate money or if someone lives near you, you could do what im doing and go and help in the feeding and cleaning of animals?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 12, 2009)

thats really sad Jay but good on you for helping out


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 12, 2009)

after reading this thread , I think DOG owners have the responsibillity to chain up or keep inside their pooches, at night ,to prevent this type of thing happening ...native animals wont stop just because its your backyard ...dogs and cats need to be restrained at night ....


----------



## imalizard (Jan 12, 2009)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> the only thing i could do is knock up a few nest boxes but i have no idea on the size to make them or what type of wood?????. how old do you have to be to become a carer?? and how do u go about it ???


 
You can do it in the christmas holidays because they are the longest. Or if you can't do it you could ask family members if they would want to be a carer?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 12, 2009)

best way to help is for animal owners to keep animals indoors,...but people just wont do that.

so second best option is to take everything u see outside straight to the pound, paying fines is the only thing that gets thru to people.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> after reading this thread , I think DOG owners have the responsibillity to chain up or keep inside their pooches, at night ,to prevent this type of thing happening ...native animals wont stop just because its your backyard ...dogs and cats need to be restrained at night ....



i couldnt agree with you more redbellybite. my parents 3 dogs are locked in their runs overnight so they arent able to cause any damage to the wildlife. 



Chris1 said:


> best way to help is for animal owners to keep animals indoors,...but people just wont do that.
> 
> so second best option is to take everything u see outside straight to the pound, paying fines is the only thing that gets thru to people.



As for the above comment, you cant take a dog to the pound if it on the owners property! Thats just a little unreasonable dont you think? My sisters 2 dogs are in the front half of the yard as the house has been burgled twice. I still agree that they should be kept inside the house overnight tho. Try telling my sisters bf that tho!


ON A MORE POSITIVE NOTE:

I spent all day with the carer/wildlife rescuer yesterday. The little possum has survived the night and we got him feeding. I was shocked at how many calls Michelle (the carer) recieved regarding animal rescues etc. atleast 6 calls per hour! we rescued another dog attack victim, a little pinky brushtailed possum.

Just at the moment Michelle is caring for 2 flying foxes, 18 possums, 1 koala, 1 tawny frogmouth, 1 lorikeet, 1 rosella, 10 native ducklings, 1 pelican and various unwanted birds and geese.

the amount of time this lady and other carers dedicate to wildlife is amazing. Anyone wanting to help michelle and her Carers Association should google AWARE WILDLIFE RESCUE, there you can become a member, every little helps!

thanks guys


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 13, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> after reading this thread , I think DOG owners have the responsibillity to chain up or keep inside their pooches, at night ,to prevent this type of thing happening ...native animals wont stop just because its your backyard ...dogs and cats need to be restrained at night ....


 

what if you dog i an outside dog and the bark if there restrained?


Will


----------



## Glidergirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Beady Boy Nest Boxes would be a great help.

You could drop me a Pm im a wildlife Carer in SA


Every little bit helps.


----------



## koubee (Jan 13, 2009)

Great thread Jay84.
I am a wildlife carer too and it is so busy at the moment.
I picked up a little brushy yesterday with head trauma but sadly he died this morning.
I know Michelle too and she dose a fantastic job. She's a very dedicated carer, you'll learn heaps from her.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

koubee said:


> Great thread Jay84.
> I am a wildlife carer too and it is so busy at the moment.
> I picked up a little brushy yesterday with head trauma but sadly he died this morning.
> I know Michelle too and she dose a fantastic job. She's a very dedicated carer, you'll learn heaps from her.



Oh poor thing, its such a shame when they dont make it  the little pinky Brushy we got yesterday, its mum had been dead a whole day and the ants had started eating the little baby alive! all around his privates. i dont know why a carer wasnt called earlier!

where are you located?


----------



## koubee (Jan 13, 2009)

That was similar to how i found this little brushy, the people had found it the night before but left it at the base of the tree overnight, in case the parent came back and then decided to call at around midday.
Very sad.

I'm in Narre Warren.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Poor thing didnt really stand a chance then after bein left so long 

Narre Warren aint far, if u ever need a hand then drop me a line!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 13, 2009)

Did Brenda take your rescued possum of you?
She lives in mt eliza and she is one the best


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Did Brenda take your rescued possum of you?
> She lives in mt eliza and she is one the best



No, i took the Possum to Michelle in Frankston. I think i took a Brushy to Brenda YEARS ago. I hear you're a carer ssssnakeman? where abouts are you and what do you take in?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 13, 2009)

I transport (pick up and deliver) animls to carers who specialise in a certain species.
Possums go to one place koalas and macrapods to another.Birds of prey to somebody, parrots water birds,seals echidnas all have their own carers.
I work with reptiles and injured / rescued ones are usually bought to me or i go get them.
Im in Mornington.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish i knew this earlier! i found a beautiful eastern bluey that had been clipped on the road last week. it looked physically fine but had a little blood coming from the mouth. i called wildlife victoria and she told me to take it to the vets where im sure they would have just euthenased it!

could you please pm me your number? i live in somerville and usually find a few blueys etc on the roads on my travels.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 13, 2009)

> could you please pm me your number? i live in somerville and usually find a few blueys etc on the roads on my travels


Look at my sig, click the link..
cheers


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> best way to help is for animal owners to keep animals indoors,...but people just wont do that.
> 
> so second best option is to take everything u see outside straight to the pound, paying fines is the only thing that gets thru to people.


 

It is one idea Chris, but also the people that hit native animals with their CARS need to stop and see if they are DEAD or just INJURED, and if they have babies... I believe more babies suffer because they are still with their injured and/or dying mothers.

I rescued a baby Blue Doe about 10 years ago. The Wildlife Carer allowed me to name her and she sent me photos and updates regularly... It really made me feel good. 

The need for Wildlife Carers is intense. Even if you become a Carer and only take one or two animals, or as Jay is doing and do weekend/ available time volunteering... It all adds up!


----------



## Wild_Insights (Jan 14, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I wish i knew this earlier! i found a beautiful eastern bluey that had been clipped on the road last week. it looked physically fine but had a little blood coming from the mouth. i called wildlife victoria and she told me to take it to the vets where im sure they would have just euthenased it!


 
Wildlife Vic didn't send someone out? Wow. I always get calls from them for bluey rescues, I was sure that they always sent someone out. Unless maybe they know that the vet near you is good with wildlife.. unfortunately not all wildlife phone operators are helpful :|



Wild_Storm said:


> The need for Wildlife Carers is intense. Even if you become a Carer and only take one or two animals, or as Jay is doing and do weekend/ available time volunteering... It all adds up!



Same as the need for Wildlife Rescuers, we are flat out at this time of year! Our local group is a branch of Wildlife Vic - www.wildliferescuers.org.au
Anyone in northern suburbs of Melbourne can pm if interested in joining, we're always looking for help


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wild_Insights said:


> Wildlife Vic didn't send someone out? Wow. I always get calls from them for bluey rescues, I was sure that they always sent someone out. Unless maybe they know that the vet near you is good with wildlife.. unfortunately not all wildlife phone operators are helpful :|



No the phone operator didnt send anyone out, she seemed very disinterested about the whole thing. She just looked up vets in my area and told me to take it to one of them. I told her that i had nothing to put it in to transport it for the drive........ she still didnt offer any other options. So i had to stuff the poor thing into my glovebox to get it to the vets and then clean out all the blood once it was in the care of the vets!!!!!

I just hope they bothered assessing it properly and didnt just euthenise it


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Jan 14, 2009)

At this rate possums will be extinct in the melbourne area soon! Everyone needs to help these carers they do such a good job save our possums!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, I will rephase my statement.... Any type of helpers for the care of our native wildlife is needed. Be it materials, food, hides/boxes, or the all important time!! Lol.


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2009)

Wildlife Vic is currently having a recruitment drive as they deperatley need more voulenteers.
It's truely a rewarding way to help our native wildlife.


----------



## kharvey5491 (Jan 16, 2009)

i too am a wildlife carer in rural sa, it takes alot of time money and dedication. all my supplies feeds medications materials etc come out of my own pocket. but i am more than happy to be helping out our native wildlife. please feel free to keep me in mind those of u in sa if in need of a carer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2009)

There should be more funding eg (government funding) .....Most animal welfare organisations depend on donations. its pretty sad when they can afford to wipe out there habitat but when it comes to looking after our own native animals they dont seem to budge. other then that i still go out of my own way and pocket , i still feel rewarded at the end of the day


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea carers are busy at the moment...being summer and all...plus being christmas school holidays so many are out on the roads. Though I am not a carer, I work at a vet that takes injured wildlife and if it is a special case we will send it onto a carer otherwise the animal is cared for at the vet. Its awful seeing how many cases are brought in and I know vets are desperately in need of carers or supplies during this season.
You have to be 18 to become a WIRES volunteer apparently but if you can convince a family member or friend because you are not old enough it would be great! But don't sign up for something like that if you know you won't have the time to constantly care for and feed the animals.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 17, 2009)

willia6 said:


> what if you dog i an outside dog and the bark if there restrained?
> 
> 
> Will


 well Willia6 you will have to train your dog not to bark ...a barking dog isnt going to kill wildlife but it may pee your neighbours off :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chyka (Jan 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> after reading this thread , I think DOG owners have the responsibillity to chain up or keep inside their pooches, at night ,to prevent this type of thing happening ...native animals wont stop just because its your backyard ...dogs and cats need to be restrained at night ....



On the contrary, like you said it is my backyard, which also makes it my dogs backyard, and i wont chain him up in his already small territory, i do however bring them both inside at night. Im not saying "screw the wildlife", we ourselves care for injured wildlife, a half way house before the carers if you will. A dog will follow its natural instinct, we have TRAINED our dogs to ignore birds, snakes, and lizards (desesitized them with our own pets), chaining the animal up is not the answer. Cats.....well i agree with you there, as they are not restricted to the yard, and the wildlife has little chance to escape


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 18, 2009)

Chyka said:


> On the contrary, like you said it is my backyard, which also makes it my dogs backyard, and i wont chain him up in his already small territory, i do however bring them both inside at night. Im not saying "screw the wildlife", we ourselves care for injured wildlife, a half way house before the carers if you will. A dog will follow its natural instinct, we have TRAINED our dogs to ignore birds, snakes, and lizards (desesitized them with our own pets), chaining the animal up is not the answer. Cats.....well i agree with you there, as they are not restricted to the yard, and the wildlife has little chance to escape


 like I said chained up or bring inside ..you said you bring yours inside ,so why the controversy? and WILDLIFE will enter your back yard regardless of it bein g small or containing a dog ...that was why I commented on that...obviously the possums that were killed in this post entered a backyard with dogs in it and paid a fatal consequence:cry:..as responsible pet owners I made that comment about the dogs as this is a reality too not all wildlife are killed by roaming cats ,CONTAINED IN THE BACKYARD DOGS KILL WILDLIFE TO...


----------

